# Am i doing it right. ??



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi all. 
Just looking for advice ( as usual)

I groomed Tilly today. 

After my very good purchase of the grooming table I started my procedure 
1. Brushed out all the matts with my matt breaker and rotating tooth comb. (nice a fluffy poo) 

2. Washed her with the usual (pet head) 

3. Let her dry naturally. (she hates the dryer on her skin) 

And I couldn't believe my eyes the matts just started forming in front of me😳😳😳

Am I doing something wrong ? 


Jeanie x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Brushing a dry coat just hides the coat and makeskes the ciat frizzy. you need to brush when wet. mats can hide in a dry coat but they cant in a wet coat. so brush and comb the wet coat. the repeat it as she dries narutaly.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think there is no right or wrong way. 

Personally, I wash first with shampoo then the yellow Pet Head conditioner. Millie's coat is too difficult to actually comb through when wet, but I did manage to do her paws for once whilst wet and it did make a difference.

Then once she's dry, and I too air dry. I brush through with a slicker brush, then go over with a metal comb. If I find a matt, I snip into it and tease it out, or simply cut it out.

Millie loses patience with me grooming her, so I sometimes have to concentrate on either the body or the legs and alternate.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

kendal said:


> Brushing a dry coat just hides the coat and makeskes the ciat frizzy. you need to brush when wet. mats can hide in a dry coat but they cant in a wet coat. so brush and comb the wet coat. the repeat it as she dries narutaly.


Hi Kendal. 
I have tried to brush Tilly wet and it is impossible. 
I can't even get the matt breaker through her coat when wet. All the matts just seem to multiply. 
It cause her a lot of discomfort and stress when I tried it wet. 

Hi Milly. 
Ya that's what I'm thinking now maybe wash night before, then walk to dry and brush the following day. 

I have actually just booked her into my groomer for a quick clip on the underbelly tomorrow. 
She seems to be getting a lot there since the hair has finally grew back after being shaved to be neutered. 

To hard to groom that area. 

Thanks for yer replies. X 


Jeanie x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

The only thing that I can see missing ....are you using a conditioner or detangling spray after shampooing...If not have a go...leave it in for a good five to ten mins or as long as she will tolerate. I find brushing is easier after blow drying...lettting Betty's hair dry naturally takes hours and hours and i think that's when the matts can form..( think of a child with long hair that does not brush it after it has been washed and allowed to dry...) good luck x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep all good advice given yet again .. 

There is no wrong or right way ... 

I would blow dry mine & use a fur ball spray if needed .. 

I brush my dogs wet, and inbetween bathing dry ... best thing is a basic comb .. have the scissors at the ready to break through any tricky matts .. Tillys coat may be like Honey, use lots of conditioner  

Like I said no wrong and right with so many dog related things .. just try different things and stick to what works for you and Tilly xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Water does seem to make mats 'set' more.

I've always had difficulty with Maisie's poodley coat and keep it no longer than 3cms now. I give her a good comb through with some detangler spray, then bath and I use Tropiclean Papaya Plus (shampoo and conditioner in one), after rinsing I blot her dry with a Easydri towel then spray on plenty more Tropiclean D-mat detangler. 

After that I find it's possible to comb and deal with any mats.

She doesn't mind the dryer so I comb while drying too.

Good luck!

Sue x


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Are you towel drying her, pat rather than rubbing, Groomers Aqua sorb cloths are great pat wring out and go again. I can't let Teddy coat get longer than 3 inchs or it mats up infront of your eyes.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh I am awful at grooming....Lady is off for a professional to care for her this week...she needs to be shaved down again...we need to start over...poor girl...we had her swimming on the weekend...now she is a matted mess...off to let the pros take care of it.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Oh I am awful at grooming....Lady is off for a professional to care for her this week...she needs to be shaved down again...we need to start over...poor girl...we had her swimming on the weekend...now she is a matted mess...off to let the pros take care of it.


Oh dear, Lady for the shave... dont worry Mo it will grow back and nothing worse than a tight matt next to her skin, much better to get it all cut off and start again. 

I must say Picnic's coat is longer at the moment (Honey's is too short, and not looking nice at all, that’s another story!). Picnic started getting matts approx a month or so ago (I think matts are season related, would be keen to know if anyone else thinks the same, or is it just that adolescent age coincides with matts appearing???), but I am staying on top of them, it is hard going and the length of her coat just makes combing hard for her and me. So in the next few weeks I feel a shorter cut coming her way, it’s hot here too, so practical cutting is required...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yes I am sure Lady will be much happier with a short coat...it has gotten up to 35 degrees yesterday and with humidity we were over 42 so I am sure she will be much happier with a short coat...my cockapoo on sticks...she looks so skinny when shaved down...oh well she will be cool at least.

I have never seen Lady with these kind of matts before...it is a whole new game for me. at least it will grow back right!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mo you are doing the bets thing for Lady .. she has a coat like Honey Bunny's .. candy floss matts I call them ... 

she will be so much more comfortable ... perfect in my opinion  hey MandyM will tell you all about skinny legs, what does she call them, oh yes pipe cleaner legs, but matt free which is fab lol xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahah yes pipe cleaner legs for sure....and she does have the same coat as honey....candy floss is a good way top put it!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

She can have pipe cleaner legs, but no eye lash trimming


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahah no they will have express instructions to not touch the eye lashes


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi all. 
Ya I use the pet head conditioner on her. Must say its not on for 5 mins though. Must try start using the hair dryer on her now that I have the grooming table. 
She went to the groomer today and I got her belly clipped tight. She's had it shaved before when she got spayed. We have learnt from it that it's much easier to manage.
Groomer reakons it's the puppy hair meeting the adult her that's causing it. 

She explained to to me like lambs wool and age was spot on. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## animal lover (Jul 18, 2012)

according to my vet you bath a matted dog it matts more may sound strange but I clip my dogs hair before I bath them inbetween the hair cuts I use a conditioner on them.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

animal lover said:


> according to my vet you bath a matted dog it matts more may sound strange but I clip my dogs hair before I bath them inbetween the hair cuts I use a conditioner on them.


I can see the sense in that, but just to mention cutting an unwashed coat will blunt clippers.

S x


----------

